# Pope Says it is OK to Be Gay - You Are Born this Way



## JM (May 23, 2018)

"Pope Francis has reportedly told a gay man that "God made you that way and loves you as you are," apparently pushing the pontiff's acceptance of homosexuality to a new level.

"Francis made the comments to Juan Carlos Cruz, a Chilean victim of priestly sexual abuse who recently spent days with the pope at the Vatican to discuss his ordeal as the pontiff moves to tackle decades of coverups and ostracism of victims in the Chilean church, according to the Spanish newspaper El Pais."

Cruz was quoted as having discussed his homosexuality with Francis. "He told me: 'Juan Carlos, I don't care about you being gay. God made you that way and loves you as you are and I don't mind. The pope loves you as you are, you have to be happy with who you are.' "

A spokesman at the Vatican on Sunday declined to confirm or deny Francis' comments, stating, "We don't normally comment on the pope's private conversations."

http://www.latimes.com/world/europe/la-fg-pope-chile-gay-20180520-story.html


----------



## Gforce9 (May 23, 2018)

Pope Joe Biden II ?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 23, 2018)

Protestants: Not caring what the pope thinks since 1517.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jw (May 23, 2018)

SHOCKED!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 23, 2018)

As has been mentioned, this isn't news.


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 23, 2018)

Francis needs to read Romans 1, Paul clearly states when man is the measure of all things all types of perversion begins to manifest outwardly cf Jesus words in Mark 7. Idolatry begins with self and the heart inwardly. To paraphrase John Calvin " “man’s nature is a perpetual factory of idols,” that the “mind begets an idol, and the hand gives it birth"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 23, 2018)

We are born sinners and opposed to God. We are born with inordinate affections. That does not excuse the need to repent and become what we should be.


----------

